# Anyone know this breeder?



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone know this breeder? I was just looking around bc I was bored and came across this site. http://www.cannesblanc.com/


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Her pictures are very sweet, but it doesn't show any AKC champions. They all seem to be shown in South America? Why is that?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Her pictures are very sweet, but it doesn't show any AKC champions. They all seem to be shown in South America? Why is that?[/B]


In the history page, she says she was born in Argentina, that may be the reason. Here`s the link: http://www.cannesblanc.com/historyofcannes.html


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah I dont know Ive just never heard of her before. I thought the pic on the home page was really pretty though.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Never heard of her, but ADORABLE pups...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Her name is Martina Alfonso.

I googled her name and these are the results. 

Maltese Club of Greater Miami 2004 Results

Maltese National Results in Orlando FL -2004

Another FL Club 2005 Results


I think it's verified that the dogs are shown - but that is still no guarantee of quality and health of the puppies. You should contact her and interview her on her program and ask for references and vet references.

However - the boy on the available page (all of them are very cute!)


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh gosh I dont want a puppy from there I have my hands full with 2 at the moment. In my very large amount of spare time I scour the web for maltese sites and this is a new one that ive never seen before so I was just wondering if anyone had seen it before. Thanks for the googles though







.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Anyone know this breeder? I was just looking around bc I was bored and came across this site. http://www.cannesblanc.com/[/B]



I do not know her but I think her dogs as represented on her site are just lovely.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## krisanthya (Aug 5, 2006)

I purchased a puppy from her. He is just lovely. 
I couldn't ask for a better puppy. 
Krisanthya


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not familier with her either but her dogs are good looking


----------



## babeesmiles (Jun 18, 2006)

> I purchased a puppy from her. He is just lovely.
> I couldn't ask for a better puppy.
> Krisanthya[/B]



The puppy that you purchased, was he in good health? What did the vet say? How much did you pay?


----------



## krisanthya (Aug 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=234579
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vet said he was great, and very healthy. You can tell he came from a very loving home. 
He has been the perfect little dog anyone can ask for. 
I truely believe you get what you pay for. And martina was great to work with. I would recommend her to everyone. He is a AKC dog but to me he is my pet so that stuff doens't really doesn't matter so much how he would be regesterd i did alot of research on breeders and found she really had the best looking dogs. 
And no health issues with him. Vet said he is show quality and so did the groomer who shows malteses and breeds.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Her name is Martina Alfonso.
> 
> I googled her name and these are the results.
> 
> ...


 That is Sir Micro's breeder, Martina Alfonso!!! WHOA!!! Sure did blow my mind to find her asked about on here! Yes, I know she does Show her dogs. I have been to a Dog Show in Miami where she was showing Fiona.

Anyone wishing to know our experiance with her, can PM me.

WOW!
Melanie
</span>[/B]


----------

